# Persona Q2 (3DS), Persona 3 Dancing Moon Night & Persona 5 Dancing Star Night Announced



## Justinde75 (Aug 2, 2017)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
YESYESYESYESYESYES
I'LL TAKE AS MUCH P3 AS I CAN
GODLY P3OST REMIXES HERE I COME


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

THE RUMORS WERE TRUE!!!!!!!!!!

AND OMG THE DANCING GAMES ARE ON ON VITA!!!!!

AND PQ2 IS ON 3DS aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my brain just imploded

But i am curious as to whether or not the p3d/p5d are one game or two

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And that artwork for the dancing games omg


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2017)

Dancing all night best persona game


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> THE RUMORS WERE TRUE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AND OMG THE DANCING GAMES ARE ON ON VITA!!!!!
> 
> ...


2 different versions of the game


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> 2 different versions of the game



Some are saying its two games and some are saying it is one game. I am watching concert and gonna see what the Offical reveal states

The info above was leaked through domains. The live stream is still ongoing so need to wait and see

Either ways more persona games =  a happy me


----------



## linuxares (Aug 2, 2017)

I think @Chary might have had a nerdgasm?


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 2, 2017)

THEY DID IT! THE ABSOLUTE MADMEN!!!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 2, 2017)

Trailer  is now being shown

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

trailers added to first post


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Trailer P5D


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Trailer P5D



a tad late there lol.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> a tad late there lol.



Yeah my bad. the stream i am watching seems to be behind the official one. But they haven't show a PQ2 trailer yet so that must be what we will see at the end


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 2, 2017)

Well I'll be go to hell 
-Victor Sullivan

I was just saying its just about time they start milking the P5 franchise. I  have been done with P5 for a month and still want more.

Also I found this in the comments over at Gematsu:


Spoiler


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

PQ2 Wont get a trailer today it seems. I am guessing it will drop at TGS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Did anyone else think we were getting a P3 Answer anime movie after seeing that clip during the stream


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> PQ2 Wont get a trailer today it seems. I am guessing it will drop at TGS
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Did anyone else think we were getting a P3 Answer anime movie after seeing that clip during the stream


What clip?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> What clip?



During the live stream they showed the ending clip of the fourth P3 movie and i almost freaked out from assuming that we were getting a P3 answer movie


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> During the live stream they showed the ending clip of the fourth P3 movie and i almost freaked out from assuming that we were getting a P3 answer movie


I'd love the same Anime treatment p4 and p5 got for p3


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> I'd love the same Anime treatment p4 and p5 got for p3



I wouldnt mind that either. But i dont see it happening because we got the 4 movies. I would love a FES movie though


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I wouldnt mind that either. But i dont see it happening because we got the 4 movies. I would love a FES movie though


Defenitly, I love The Answer


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> Defenitly, I love The Answer



Along with a P2 Remake on Switch

Oh also that SMT concert is on October 23rd and i really hope we see a SMT 3 Nocturne HD reveal there alongside the SMT 5 Switch reveal


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Along with a P2 Remake on Switch
> 
> Oh also that SMT concert is on October 23rd and i really hope we see a SMT 3 Nocturne HD reveal there alongside the SMT 5 Switch reveal


SMT Concert? that'll be amazing too


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> SMT Concert? that'll be amazing too



Yeah but i dont now if there will be games revealed there. But then again i dont see them unveiling them anywhere else aside TGS

Here is the source:
http://personacentral.com/shin-megami-tensei-25th-anniversary-chaos-side-concert-detailed/


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 2, 2017)

and thats a wrap for the concert


----------



## Chary (Aug 2, 2017)

linuxares said:


> I think @Chary might have had a nerdgasm?


Looking at the thread I think I had the calmest reaction lol. It's expected that they would do this, and they almost said it outright multiple times in interviews. 

Persona Q2 is...hopefully better than the first game. Persona 3 Dancing will be good because of all the musical remixes. Persona 5 Dancing...well I'm still not entirely taken by that game or its cast, but I'm sure I'll inevitably try it.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 2, 2017)

Dancing games looks like too cheap of a shot to grab some munny, even more than the original.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 2, 2017)

That's how 3rd parties keep Psdead in VITA xD


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 2, 2017)

It may be played out but....HYPE X10!!!!!!!


----------



## wownmnpare (Aug 2, 2017)

Wooop woop! We're gonna save yuki makoto thru dancing.


----------



## anhminh (Aug 2, 2017)

A game for Vita? In 2017? Really?


----------



## SANIC (Aug 2, 2017)

Hyped for P5DSN and Q2


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice!! Didn't expected this to happen. I'm down playing these on my 3ds.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 2, 2017)

I see, somebody doesn't like my wallet having money.


----------



## LongDongSilver (Aug 2, 2017)

Character don't need to be alive to dance. I wonder how they're gonna explain the P3 game


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

LongDongSilver said:


> Character don't need to be alive to dance. I wonder how they're gonna explain the P3 game


Probs same way they did PQ. They all loose memories of it post game. Meanin g i think p3d will take place during events of persona 3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 2, 2017)

so they do like nintendo releasing lots of pokémon games?
but for weebz XD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 2, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Three new Persona games were just announced at the recent Persona Concert.


They have concerts for this game? O_O


----------



## eduall (Aug 2, 2017)

is for Persona a true reason for have a PS4


----------



## Something whatever (Aug 2, 2017)

Two things I want from these games: 1. ATLUS DON'T YOU EVEN DARE TO TRY TO MAKE THE P3 GAME CANNON FOR ANY REASON, SUSPENSION OF DISBELIEF WILL ONLY GET YOU SO FAR WHEN YOU DO THIS TO THE P3 CAST. 2. I want them to fix the BS scoring system from Dancing All Night, if I have a Perfect through a whole song and miss like 3 notes at the end there is no reason I should fail, that's the only reason I stopped playing Dancing All Night after getting the platinum the game just wasn't very fun to keep going when you just can't mess up when it throws super fast notes at you.


----------



## Nekomaru (Aug 2, 2017)

Hahah, please pin this up for people who keep repeating "3ds is dead as a doornail after Switch", "Vita has been done and gone since "Kill'em all"" etc.

How about a guessing game:
Fall 2018 - Etrian Odyssey 7 for 3DS
Spring 2019 - SMT V for Switch
Spring 2020 - Persona 6 for PS5
Spring 2021 - Tokyo Mirage Sessions 2 for Switch (Burqa Edition for Western markets)
Spring 2022 - Persona for refrigerators ;-)
JK, keep them coming Atlus, good reskins can still make good games.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 2, 2017)

anyone count how many labyrinth games that makes on the 3ds?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Nekomaru said:


> Hahah, please pin this up for people who keep repeating "3ds is dead as a doornail after Switch", "Vita has been done and gone since "Kill'em all"" etc.
> 
> How about a guessing game:
> Fall 2018 - Etrian Odyssey 7 for 3DS
> ...



You mean E06 not E07 right? (or are you a time traveler? )

But yeah i dont see SMT V being that far off but Persona 6 should be 2021 ish. I want more milking and remakes of the first two games first


----------



## Nekomaru (Aug 2, 2017)

You got the last laugh on Etrian, correct :-) Lost track with these...

Remake of P1+P2... Not very likely. Atlus usually goes just one gen ahead with the remake. I'd say P5 Complete for Switch is more probable...


----------



## TsUnDeReAznGuY (Aug 2, 2017)

HOLY SHIZZZ (InnerFanScream) Can't wait for this!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Nekomaru said:


> You got the last laugh on Etrian, correct :-) Lost track with these...
> 
> Remake of P1+P2... Not very likely. Atlus usually goes just one gen ahead with the remake. I'd say P5 Complete for Switch is more probable...



Can the switch even run P5? i think it can.

BUT regarding the P1/P2 REMAKE, Atlus clearly asked fans during a recent Survey as to whether or not we would want a P1/P2 remake.

And sure you might be thinking *"But Abu Senpai, that is just a survey." *However, two of the games which were also on that survey are PQ2 and P3D and look what was announced today . So i think a P1 or P2 Remake is definitely palpable  

Edit: Forgot to add P5 on the switch would be amazing. As would the Yakuza games.... i mean Kmon Sega, you gave us those two Yakuza games on Wii U (but they never left japan). So maybe Yakuza on the switch is possible too!

Double Edit: BTW Just noticed your name. I would love danganrompa 3 on the switch at some point too


----------



## Greymane (Aug 2, 2017)

More smt, MORE!!!!!!!!!.
I shall never be satiated with this meager offering.


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Can the switch even run P5? i think it can.



Persona 5 is on PS3 too.

Switch is stronger than PS3.

A port/extended version is possible.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Persona 5 is on PS3 too.
> 
> Switch is stronger than PS3.
> 
> A port/extended version is possible.



Very true. Exactly why i think P5 on the switch could be possible since it was a PS3 game originally or so i am told. And not to hate on P5 in any way. But i think the fact that its design is quite unique can be another factor as to why it may run easier on the switch.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 2, 2017)

This is going to be pretty good. A Q sequel sounds amazing.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm hoping that PQ2 is a lot more enjoyable than the first game. It's not likely but I can hope.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 2, 2017)

anhminh said:


> A game for Vita? In 2017? Really?


I mean, its not like the two dancing games are the ONLY ps vita games coming out in 2017


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 2, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I mean, its not like the two dancing games are the ONLY ps vita games coming out in 2017


DanganRonpa V3 26 September  
PS4/PC/PSVita.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> BTW Just noticed your name. I would love danganrompa 3 on the switch at some point too


I would love that too but in an interview it was said it couldn't happen because the game is published by sony in some kind of country somewhere

(heck the guy didnt even know what the switch was)


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 2, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I would love that too but in an interview it was said it couldn't happen because the game is published by sony in some kind of country somewhere
> 
> (heck the guy didnt even know what the switch was)



DanganRonpa V3 on Switch doesn't make sense. (I'd love it though)

DanganRonpa 1/2/DAE are on PC/PSVita/PS4. They should port these first.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I would love that too but in an interview it was said it couldn't happen because the game is published by sony in some kind of country somewhere
> 
> (heck the guy didnt even know what the switch was)



Yeah i kind of was thinking the same thing when i was typing that up tbh. Hmm...well i dont now if anyone plays the "Zero Escape" games since their kind of niche but if not danganrompa on the switch. Then I would at least hope to see the ZE trilogy on the Switch since that would be great and if Spike Chunsoft is unwilling to do that for whatever reason. Then i hope we at least get Kotaro Uchikoshi's(Writer of the ZE trilogy) next project on the Nintendo Switch:

His next project:

http://gematsu.com/2017/03/zero-escape-series-creator-announces-project-psync   (we only got an image of it as a teaser but i am already hyped for it)


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Yeah i kind of was thinking the same thing when i was typing that up tbh. Hmm...well i dont now if anyone plays the "Zero Escape" games since their kind of niche but if not danganrompa on the switch. Then I would at least hope to see the ZE trilogy on the Switch since that would be great and if Spike Chunsoft is unwilling to do that for whatever reason. Then i hope we at least get Kotaro Uchikoshi's(Writer of the ZE trilogy) next project on the Nintendo Switch:
> 
> His next project:
> 
> http://gematsu.com/2017/03/zero-escape-series-creator-announces-project-psync   (we only got an image of it as a teaser but i am already hyped for it)



Is it confirmed that Zero Time Dilemma is the last game?


----------



## Beerus (Aug 2, 2017)

so hatsune miku but with persona looks good and yasssss PQ2 I THINK I AM THE HAPPIEST  GOD RN


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Is it confirmed that Zero Time Dilemma is the last game?



Yes it ended that story trilogy. Even though supposedly many hated the third entry. I personally enjoyed it.

This new project of his ISN'T a continuation of the ZE series since well if you look at the link above it says:

"Spike Chunsoft announced _Project: sync_, a *new title *from _Zero Escape_ series creator Kotaro Uchikoshi, during its Game Developers Conference 2017 press event."

And also because from what i heard. We were lucky to get ZTD in the first place so i doubt we will see a fourth entry to that series. But then again Uchikoshi is a great writer and i have no doubt this new project will be of good quality in regards to plot.


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 2, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Yes it ended that story trilogy. *Even though supposedly many hated the third entry. I personally enjoyed it.*
> 
> This new project of his ISN'T a continuation of the ZE series since well if you look at the link above it says:
> 
> ...




I don't hate it but it's average.
999 and VLR are masterpieces.


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 2, 2017)

Somewhat ecstatic for the releases <3


----------



## Wuigi (Aug 3, 2017)

I think it's good that there are not many Vita-exclusive games released nowadays, a dual release including PS4 is better because they lost at least a small amout of people that stay on 3.60 for good reasons (And they make hardly any money with PS Vita in America and Europe anyways).

I wouldn't have been able to get Danganronpa V3 and these games, but no I can still play them on my PS4.

Even though the story on P4DAN was not as good as the one of P4G and the single picture of those ribbon shadows and that annoying sound playing made me skip at least that part of the dialogue, the game was still pretty good (But those jiggle physics didn't need to be there, same as in TMS #FE were it's so distracting and yeah let's zoom out from Tsubasa's cleavage after 1/4 of the fights).


----------



## Nirmonculus (Aug 3, 2017)

Night dancing persona games... says a lot about Persona fans...


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 3, 2017)

Nirmonculus said:


> Night dancing persona games... says a lot about Persona fans...


 You take that back sir!


----------



## Nekomaru (Aug 3, 2017)

Wow that's a lot of new info, does Project: sync have a separate topic already?

I'd like to come back to the main subject. I had an impression that Atlus was implying with the release of Persona Q: "We know you want Persona on Nintendo platforms but we promised the main series to Sony so that's all what we can offer you now". I remember first trailers of TMS having P3 & 4 characters in them what was scrapped in favor of our new cast - maybe favorably since P4DAN's plot seems like conceived in the same brainstorming session. So this time Q gets a sequel maybe among others to make up for the lack of P5 port on Switch. Same for new dancing games on Vita. We all know P5 could run smoothly on both Switch and Vita but only PS3 and 4 were chosen. 

As we know Disgaea and Fate series (re)surfaced on Nintendo platforms recently so I think there is a possiblity of P5 on Switch but slighter then those two and also some time would have to pass. P5's gameplay structure is actually more structured for a handheld than TV IMHO. So let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 3, 2017)

Nekomaru said:


> Wow that's a lot of new info, does Project: sync have a separate topic already?



Project Sync has no topic since there isnt really much to discuss aside from theorising etc..



Nekomaru said:


> I'd like to come back to the main subject. I had an impression that Atlus was implying with the release of Persona Q: "We know you want Persona on Nintendo platforms but we promised the main series to Sony so that's all what we can offer you now". I remember first trailers of TMS having P3 & 4 characters in them what was scrapped in favor of our new cast - maybe favorably since P4DAN's plot seems like conceived in the same brainstorming session. So this time Q gets a sequel maybe among others to make up for the lack of P5 port on Switch. Same for new dancing games on Vita. We all know P5 could run smoothly on both Switch and Vita but only PS3 and 4 were chosen.



Regarding this, i too thought that Atlus just released PQ on a Nintendo platform in order to give them something rather that nothing. But recently it has become quite clear that Persona games will be mostly Sony only.BUT SMT on the other hand will be Nintendo only by the looks of things right now at least. However, this whole PQ & PQ2 fiasco could mean that we could see more persona games in the coming years on Nintendo platforms but only in the form of spinoffs.
Actually i would not be surprised if Atlus decided to make a SMT spin off like PQ and put that on a Sony console rather than Nintendo. 

SO essentially spin offs will be on either platforms but mainline entries will be Sony for Persona and Nintendo for SMT

i am curious though as to where Tokyo Mirage Sessions 2 and Project Re fantasy will fit in here though in terms of which platform they will be released on.

Also dont forget the past SMT games like DDS which Atlus could remaster at anytime if they wanted too.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 3, 2017)

@Chary will love this.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 3, 2017)

I don't care what disgusting weeaboo shit they do with Persona, as long as it stays away from Shin Megami Tensei i'm good.


----------



## guisadop (Aug 3, 2017)

Fuck yes.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 3, 2017)

I'll pass.


----------



## Pokem (Aug 3, 2017)

SLICK


----------



## mwahaha (Aug 3, 2017)

I need a new dose of Adachi


----------



## RikuKawai (Aug 3, 2017)

People still buy games for the Vita? I thought the Vita was dead like a year ago...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2017)

Always nice to see my boi Junpei flaunting those dope-ass moves


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 3, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I don't care what disgusting weeaboo shit they do with Persona, *as long as it stays away from Shin Megami Tensei i'm good.*



Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE


----------



## Nirmonculus (Aug 3, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE


That's more on the line of Persona than the main SMT series itself. Persona has all the dancing and singing, and dating thingy, they just happen to have similar demons to command. Different strokes for different folks then.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 3, 2017)

Nirmonculus said:


> That's more on the line of Persona than the main SMT series itself. Persona has all the dancing and singing, and dating thingy, they just happen to have similar demons to command. Different strokes for different folks then.


I mean, the game is called Shin Megami Tensei x FE and the initial trailer did show SMT characters :shrugs:


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 3, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE


Y-YOU TAKE THAT BACK

*TAKE IT BACK* _*sob*_


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 4, 2017)

I'll be buying these.


----------



## Nirmonculus (Aug 4, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I mean, the game is called Shin Megami Tensei x FE and the initial trailer did show SMT characters :shrugs:


Kind of like if it were a serial killer, that's not SMT's M.O. Somehow it got tainted.
SMTxFE were probably wanted by Persona fans the most.
But anyway it doesn't really matter. One look at it and no one would think it's an SMT game. It is only SMT in name. Everyone knows it's a spinoff. Persona also have the SMT title back then, until they dropped it, I guess it is something that can be attached or detached, or thrown around.
So now I wondered how well that game went on the Wii U. It might get ported to the Switch because they can't have Persona games. They also need the sing, dance, summon demons kind of game. Wow, I realized Tokyo Mirage Sessions is Persona with Night dancing elements combined! 
 It's kind of like Bollywood, fans of Bollywood won't watch a movie without singing and dancing in it.


----------



## Tsubakiandou (Aug 4, 2017)

neat


----------



## NORBIN (Aug 4, 2017)

Fuck yes. I can't get any of these games but I'll enjoy the OSTs  Just so happy to see more P5 stuff going on.


----------



## TVL (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm happy about new games of interest still being released for the 3DS. 

What I hope for is that you move around your characters just like in Persona 4 (last game in the series I played).. First person perspecitve sucks for these kind of games IMO, moving around on a grid ain't any fun either. 

Most likely it will be the same as the first Q. That's okay, it's not a game for me, others will enjoy it.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 5, 2017)

TVL said:


> I'm happy about new games of interest still being released for the 3DS.
> 
> What I hope for is that you move around your characters just like in Persona 4 (last game in the series I played).. First person perspecitve sucks for these kind of games IMO, moving around on a grid ain't any fun either.
> 
> Most likely it will be the same as the first Q. That's okay, it's not a game for me, others will enjoy it.


If you don't like dungeon crawlers, frankly I don't know how you could like the franchise in general.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 5, 2017)

A sequel to Q.. Didn't see that coming, but a welcome surprise


----------



## TheTrueDream42 (Aug 5, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> anyone count how many labyrinth games that makes on the 3ds?


Well there is Persona Q, and then Etrian Odyssey 4, Untold 1 and Untold 2. So 4 right now, but if you count upcoming game then there is Persona Q2, Etrian Odyssey 5 and Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey Redux, making 7.


----------



## TVL (Aug 5, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> If you don't like dungeon crawlers, frankly I don't know how you could like the franchise in general.



Because it's not first person and you don't move around on a grid in the other games, I just don't like that. And in all honesty even in those games I like everything besides the actual dungeon crawling better. Not a huge fan of turnbased RPGs most of the time, some of them have mechanics to keep battles interesting and entertaining though.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 6, 2017)

fuck 3 more games to preorder. i buy any game persona related


----------



## Tsubakiandou (Aug 6, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> fuck 3 more games to preorder. i buy any game persona related



and dlc dont forget dlc songs and outfits ples and thank


----------

